# hmf optimizer



## mud_dawgs (Apr 6, 2009)

i have an 08 brute with hmf exh and i am abt to purchase a hmf optimizer how hard are they to program and what do you have to do ( have never installed one) and are they worth the money????


----------



## mudboots (Apr 26, 2009)

Easy to wire in,tie in power to battery,connect other two connectors to FI ,Thats the hardest part . Just read instructions.If you have questions call HMF. Mine is under seat wraped in four plastic baggies so it stays dry.no problems with mine


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i really suggest a pc3 waterproof and way more tuneable if thats how you spell it lol and btw i wanted a hmf one too until i found out more about them, but if your set on it kurly on here has one for sale for cheap and its brand new pm him


----------



## mud_dawgs (Apr 6, 2009)

i have been reading on the pc3 and that seems the way to go was the tunning on it pretty accurate when u got it


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

it was ok but i got a decent tune for ya for your hmf i can send ya


----------



## mud_dawgs (Apr 6, 2009)

sounds good on the pc3 do you plug it in and leave it on the atv like the hmf


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

yep, stays attached to bike.


----------



## Kurly (Feb 25, 2009)

Duw....someone say Kurly? Thanks for mentioning Tonka. Dang I missed another sale!!!!! Good luck with either one you end up going with.


----------



## chipblaster (May 7, 2009)

goj with the pc3. A bit more expensive but you will kick yourself in the but as you try to plug the hmf plugs into the injector plugs. the pc3 i believe plugs into the main harness on the side of the bike. 15 minutes for pc3 VS. 3 hours for HMF. I learned the hard way. Although i have it velcrowed to the top of my air box and gets wet every time it still works great.


----------



## Mud_Dawgs_BigPoppa (May 6, 2009)

just get it and stop :thinking: about it


----------



## mud_dawgs (Apr 6, 2009)

just bought the power commander 3 should be here in a couple days


----------



## bigbrute09 (Mar 10, 2009)

i would go with the pc3 i had the optimizer could not really get it set right so i bought a pc 3 also i knew someone that got 2 bad optimizer hmf replaced both of them


----------

